# نستورد السكر البرازيلي بأفضل الأسعار



## سكر برازيلي (18 أغسطس 2010)

*سكر بارزيلي **ICUMSA-45*​*للجادين فقط:*
*مستعدين لتوريد شحنات سكر برازيلي **ICUMSA-45** لطلبيات الشحنات (فوف ال **12.500** طن) طبقاً للمواصفات العالمية كالتالي*
*مكان وجود السكر** مدة الوصل  الميزة طريقة التعامل*
*البرازيل* *25-45** بعد توقيع العقد ** انخفاض السعر إعتمادات بنكية*
*الخليج/على متن السفن* *5-12** بعد توقيع العقد** سرعة الوصول كاش عن طريق البنك*
​*تتوقف الأسعار على كمية الشحنة و ميناء الوصل*​* لدينا أفضل العروض لصلتنا الوثيقة بتجار المنطقة و كبرى الشركات البرازيلية*
*آلية العمل**:*
*بمجرد تقديم المشتري لطلب الشراء الرسمي(تأكيداً على الجدية و المصداقية) تقدم له الجهة البائعة اوراق إثبات ملكية و ووجود السكر*
*للتواصل : 00966546197872*
*[email protected]*


----------

